# IE kann website nicht aufrufen, Firefox funktioniert aber?



## julchen (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass mein IE jetzt in der Version 7, vorher aber auch schon mit der Version 6, eine Fehlermeldung beim Seitenaufruf meldet. Er kann überhaupt keine Seite mehr aufrufen. Immer kommt die Meldung das die Website nicht angezeigt werden kann. Mit dem Firefox oder Netscape geht es aber wie immer. Ich habe auch nichts an den Einstellungen verändert, oder an den Netzwerk Einstellungen. Von heute auf morgen ging er einfach nicht mehr.

Was kann das sein?

Gruss
Holli


----------

